
Let’s Fill Our Cities with Taller, Wooden Buildings - eigenhombre
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/03/opinion/wood-buildings-architecture-cities.html
======
planetzero
What about the safety aspect? What if there's a fire? Wouldn't it spread much
faster to these wooden buildings..then concrete?

How about areas with winter climates? I don't think they would be able to
retain heat as well.

~~~
Rannath
AFAIK wood can be made relatively fire-resistant via lamination & treatment.
Plywood and Concrete can have similar r-values (depending on lots of
variables). You get most your insulation from... insulation. I saw a wooden
house with R60 once.

